# South Florida haunters group



## Howlinmadjack

Hey y'all, was wondering if anyone would be interested in a make and take for the South Florida area? Just started this new group, and would really like to get some input as to what y'all would be interested in making. Was thinking maybe we could make some quicky props as filler for this year, and start on the real stuff after Halloween for next year. Anyone interested send me a pm. Thanks!!


----------



## mys197gt

Bumping for 2012


----------



## DoomBuddy

Are there any groups in south Florida / south west Florida? We have moved to Naples in the last year. We (sharpobject and I) always had a great time with the NJ/PA group.


----------



## BIGANT

I'm down for a get together


----------

